# Big & J Long Range Attractant Reviews?



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I got a couple of the Big & J cubes to test out in the woods to see if the deer in my area like it.

I'm interested in also trying their granular product.

Anybody got experience with this attractant?


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have used the block once. The ***** destroyed it before the deer ever really found. I will not buy another one. $25 **** feed is my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obow (Oct 4, 2009)

***** like it


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys. This is one of my buddies company. His products are very impressive. https://4swildlife.com

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I won't buy their products again, coins loved the block and the bag of corn mix they sell just molded. I don't think a single deer ever touched it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

I've used a bit of this at different times throughout the years. I've not kept it out at all times but every once in a while I would put a bag out to change things up. I can't say that I've had any noticeable results that blew my mind. Have deer ate it? Yes. Have ***** ate it? Yes. Has it drawn any deer in from afar, can't confirm. I can say I've never had a deer come in and eat that I didn't have on camera previously. Like most store bought products, obviously wildlife will eat it. But for the prices it's not something that you would want to sustain your herd on.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> I got a couple of the Big & J cubes to test out in the woods to see if the deer in my area like it.
> 
> I'm interested in also trying their granular product.
> 
> Anybody got experience with this attractant?


Stick a cam in front of those Big and J cubes and you'll see what you're doing is mostly feeding the raccoons. I tried this a couple years ago and was totally pissed at the results. **** food. Yeah, deer will come to it but the majority of your cam pics will be *****.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree ***** and more *****, and mold. Not impressed with there products at all.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

What everyone else said ***** love it....I dumped bag of bb2 next to bag of shelled corn the deer are the corn and the bb2 molded.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Honestly, corn is the only thig i've used besides salt that kept deer coming back for more. I use corn coat that C'mere Deer makes. That gives a good strong aroma and really pulls deer in.


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> I agree ***** and more *****, and mold. Not impressed with there products at all.


This exactly... If the ***** leave any, it'll mold after a decent rain...


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

baz77 said:


> What everyone else said ***** love it....I dumped bag of bb2 next to bag of shelled corn the deer are the corn and the bb2 molded.


X2. I have had deer eat apples and corn but not eat BB2, when put side by side.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

baz77 said:


> What everyone else said ***** love it....I dumped bag of bb2 next to bag of shelled corn the deer are the corn and the bb2 molded.


glad I wasn't the only one who experienced this... 2 years ago put BB2 and corn out together and the deer cleaned up every kernel before touching the BB2...


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a totally different experience...I pour BB2 right on my corn to get pics. Every deer on my property seems to come around to get their picture taken for several days. I don't have the same reaction with pure corn...sure They'll eat the corn when they find it but ysually squirrels, birds, and ***** get most. The stink of the BB2 draws them into the corn.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be putting cameras up to check what's hitting it. 

The only thing I've seen deer pick over a pile of corn is Acorn Rage.


----------



## kmkmk11 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had problems with bears eating mine, and rolling it all around my food plot. ***** also at it all the time.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I've got two cameras running over some of the Big and J and right now no activity. Even had some deer pass it over


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

I have used the block, regular BB2, meltdown, and legit minerals all with good results.


----------



## Pig Swinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Ya ive used big and j before and not too happy with the results. Acorn rage is so much better! 

Just wish i could buy big bags of it for cheap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

But they use it on TV and shoot big deer over it. It has to work!


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Curtdawg88 said:


> I have used the block once. The ***** destroyed it before the deer ever really found. I will not buy another one. $25 **** feed is my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - my experience as well! :angry: In fact my block developed a mold on top of it! They're not work a damn thing, in my book!


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

*Big &amp; J Long Range Attractant Reviews?*

Never used the block but I do have success with mixing the granulated stuff with corn. I mix roughly 3 quarts of B&J in a 5 gallon bucket of corn and spread it (don't pile it up) in front of my camera. If I put it out during the day, I have deer on film the following morning and they keep coming back until it's gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

I just but bb2 for the first time from Rural King. Stumbled across this thread Saturday night, so I took it all back Sunday. Thanks Fellas!


----------



## Buckluck00 (Jul 28, 2014)

They breakdown fast when it rains


----------



## Buckluck00 (Jul 28, 2014)

forester73 said:


> Hey guys. This is one of my buddies company. His products are very impressive. https://4swildlife.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Buddy of mine that owns feed store gave me a couple of these to try. I put them out yesterday with cams running


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow this stuff SUCKS! Nothing but pics of deer walking around it. I'll stick to the Acorn Rage.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Started using Anilogics Acorn attractant... Deer clean it up in two nights.. Price is good too.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Tried the block on a pinch that has a lot of deer travel through to see how it worked. ***** and a couple rains later, gone. Not one deer eating on it.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

I used the granular twice and all that messed with it was bears. Deer didn't touch it.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Anybody tried the Nutra Deer Party Mix? I use it in front of my cams and get a lot of deer visiting the site for several days.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Everyone complaining about ***** what do you expect. ***** eat everything they can find. My experience with BB2 has been anything that likes corn will come by and indulge. I have had bears pick up the block and walk away with it in Maine. Along wth as many as 6 ***** feasting at once on the block. If the there is not much natural food for the deer they will eat it until it's gone.


----------

